# Driving horses is fun!



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

I drive horses and i think that it is soo much, doing fast work is one of the best adrienale run ever! 
Harness horses are just amazing.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I love driving too!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I prefer driving to riding. And NOTHING beats combined driving


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I also prefer driving to riding... much easier on the hips!!!! Sadly April is a wee bit high strung for driving at this point and I am leasing out Chloe.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I love driving! Never done anything but pacers though. One day I'd like to try the more traditional carriage type driving.


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I have never had the pleasure of doing any driving. I'd like to one day.


----------



## Colorado Aimee (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I too love driving! I used to drive carriage horses downtown on horse drawn carriage tours.. I miss the horses! It was sooo relaxing at the end of the night driving back to the barn and just hearing the clopping noises... I loved at the end of the night after our work was done just spending time brushing them down.. *sigh*


----------



## cmrtoner (Feb 16, 2009)

i agree! riding is my main thing...but it's always nice to hitch up (especially my mini) and be able to go all around and just take in the scenery


----------

